# International Fellowship of FMA Masters....



## geezer (Jan 17, 2016)

James Miller posted this down in the Modern Arnis forum, but it looks like it would be of interest to all of us in FMA so I re-posted it here!

Follow the link for hotel reservation:
International Fellowship of FMA Masters

View attachment 19737 

I think I'm going to make this. Heck my kids spend more than that to go to a three-day comic book convention.


----------

